

The 2048 guys stole my iPhone game - khangtoh
https://medium.com/@mattalicious/the-2048-guys-stole-my-iphone-game-5ba541283c4d?source=email-8b414752a443-1430351717099-daily_digest&sectionName=recommended

======
huac
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9454454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9454454)

